# Update thread for "Patches" the Tokay



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Decided to do a thread to record the progress of "Patches" recovery (Ben named her that). I made a sterile viv for her using plasting guttering as vertical hides and she seems to be doing OK. I have to give her a bath in F10 every day for a couple of weeks. Also giving antibiotics every other day. Catching her without hurting her is an art. I usually pin with my right hand but using my left so my palm falls on her left hand side and away from the wound.

Here's a few pics of day 1...

"Sterile" enclosure. sprayed with F10 every day while she has her F10 bath...








Happy clean Tokay


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

what % have you needed to dilute the f10? has she reacted well so far? the open wound must sting like f:censor:k


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

berbers said:


> what % have you needed to dilute the f10? has she reacted well so far? the open wound must sting like f:censor:k


Dilution is 1:1000. Safe enough to drink. Funnily enough the wound doesn't seem to bother her! So far she seems fine. I'm obviously worried though


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

it looks fairly clean from the pics so hopefully a full recovery. they're tough lil buggers and i'm sure they encounter just as bad in the wild


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

I like how she can still pull off a gaping smile even with the injury!

Anyway im sure she will get better very soon and it will heal up well.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

See, told you patches was an appropriate name!

Nice to see her doing well! You know what, I think after this intense recovery period you might actually have another tame tokay!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

berbers said:


> it looks fairly clean from the pics so hopefully a full recovery. they're tough lil buggers and i'm sure they encounter just as bad in the wild


 aye probably. She is a tough bugger so should be ok!



MP reptiles said:


> I like how she can still pull off a gaping smile even with the injury!
> 
> Anyway im sure she will get better very soon and it will heal up well.


Aye haha. She gave me a couple of good bites so still got some beans!


_Ben_ said:


> See, told you patches was an appropriate name!
> 
> Nice to see her doing well! You know what, I think after this intense recovery period you might actually have another tame tokay!


I'd agree with you mate. She was fairly good anyway and I think with the regular handling she should be able to be "scooped" up in the end.


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice pics Tom, look forward to seeing her progress


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Poor wee thing!! Lovin the name tho :2thumb:

I seen The original thread Tom, and it's really really unfortunate, but I hope other people will take note and greater care when pairing thier animals up.
: victory:
(maybe not to CCTV level tho :lol2


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Awww bless the poor lil thing Hope she gets better soon she is gorgeous!  I would have had a nervous breakdown if i found her the way you did!


----------



## McToons (May 7, 2011)

Been a good few months since I visited the Lizards section, used to enjoy threads and posts from you Tombo. Shame about the girl, the original pics looked horrendous but after the care it's looking very very clean. Can't see any reason why she shouldn't make a fully recovery in your hands. Nice to see the Tokay attitude shining through even with such a nasty injury! 

Good luck with her continued care dude.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

sarasin said:


> Nice pics Tom, look forward to seeing her progress


 hopefully there will be progress! I'm worried about her : (



jo-jo-beans said:


> Poor wee thing!! Lovin the name tho :2thumb:
> 
> I seen The original thread Tom, and it's really really unfortunate, but I hope other people will take note and greater care when pairing thier animals up.
> : victory:
> (maybe not to CCTV level tho :lol2


 I was really unlucky but people still need to take care. A lot of people just pair up without a thought.



Bab1084 said:


> Awww bless the poor lil thing Hope she gets better soon she is gorgeous!  I would have had a nervous breakdown if i found her the way you did!


She is a real beaut! Real shame what happened to her. She's retired for now!


McToons said:


> Been a good few months since I visited the Lizards section, used to enjoy threads and posts from you Tombo. Shame about the girl, the original pics looked horrendous but after the care it's looking very very clean. Can't see any reason why she shouldn't make a fully recovery in your hands. Nice to see the Tokay attitude shining through even with such a nasty injury!
> 
> Good luck with her continued care dude.


The is a lot mate : ) how come you've been gone so long? You should stick around!


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> I was really unlucky but people still need to take care. A lot of people just pair up without a thought.


Totally agree bud, that was my point.

I also hope that people don't read your post, see all the precautions you've taken, and for this still to happen and think "well if it can happen like that with all those precautions etc, then why should I bother with any".

Silly question about Patches. I noticed in the pic that there was a lot of skin missing, just wondering if it was actually "off" so to speak and you found it later or just torn?

Jxx


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

typical woman mouth always open oj glad she ok mate


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to keep and breed tokays myself, Ive seen afew pairings go this way, not to this extent though. Usually a cut on the dorsal or bit of tail gets bitten off ect but this is apart of thier nature, atleast some education has come from it. As you know theyre hardy animals looks big and healthy enough. Good luck mate I reckon she's gonna be just fine : victory:


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks like she's doing well Tom :2thumb: Will be keeping an eye on how she gets on. There's a young male available just around the corner from us for practically no money - tempting- but one of those where you wonder if it might be so cheap for a reason and land us with a huge vet bill :hmm:


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

pleased she looks to be coping well and the wound looks very clean.good luck with her continued progress hun


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Totally agree bud, that was my point.
> 
> I also hope that people don't read your post, see all the precautions you've taken, and for this still to happen and think "well if it can happen like that with all those precautions etc, then why should I bother with any".
> 
> ...


The skin was completely missing =( I think the male ate it as it came off in his mouth.


jambo1984 said:


> typical woman mouth always open oj glad she ok mate


haha.


Matt_Baitson said:


> I used to keep and breed tokays myself, Ive seen afew pairings go this way, not to this extent though. Usually a cut on the dorsal or bit of tail gets bitten off ect but this is apart of thier nature, atleast some education has come from it. As you know theyre hardy animals looks big and healthy enough. Good luck mate I reckon she's gonna be just fine : victory:


Thanks for the insight mate =]


sheena is a gecko said:


> Looks like she's doing well Tom :2thumb: Will be keeping an eye on how she gets on. There's a young male available just around the corner from us for practically no money - tempting- but one of those where you wonder if it might be so cheap for a reason and land us with a huge vet bill :hmm:


I just had a couple of females returned to me if you're interested? both related and a very nice pair =] PM me if you want to know their history.


suez said:


> pleased she looks to be coping well and the wound looks very clean.good luck with her continued progress hun


Thanks a lot =]


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 2. Still alive but spending a lot of time on the floor which is worrying, she's not using the verticle hides at all. Had her antibiotics and and F10 bath and back in her viv now although the wound is looking pretty much the same aside from the small strip of skin has died which was expected anyway. Here's some pics.















As you can see, she's looking pretty "tame". This is worrying as ordinarily she is a typical defensive Tokay. That being said, I never tried to handle her in this way. She may just be one of those "fine once out" Tokays. Only time will tell though. Not much of a difference yet but thought I'd keep those who were interested posted. Thanks for the comments people.


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

I wanted to ask that as well - if he ate the skin, but not knowing much about Tokays, I didn't wanna sound like a numpty :blush:

She looks pretty active and alert, which is always a good sign. :2thumb:


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Alot of Geckos eat the shed skin ect, good source of protiens so its likely he did eat it.
Maybe its the daily handling stressing her out and why she isnt vertical? Ive never used F10 before could you not spray her with it to keep the distance and less stress???
Not trying to intrude just a suggestion..

Matt


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Omg thats one of my old females!!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> I wanted to ask that as well - if he ate the skin, but not knowing much about Tokays, I didn't wanna sound like a numpty :blush:
> 
> She looks pretty active and alert, which is always a good sign. :2thumb:


Waste not want not eh!


Matt_Baitson said:


> Alot of Geckos eat the shed skin ect, good source of protiens so its likely he did eat it.
> Maybe its the daily handling stressing her out and why she isnt vertical? Ive never used F10 before could you not spray her with it to keep the distance and less stress???
> Not trying to intrude just a suggestion..
> 
> Matt


I asked the vet this same question but he said its important she is soaked in it every day. She does get sprayed from above too though.



Matt_Baitson said:


> Omg thats one of my old females!!


Really? What makes you say that?


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Waste not want not eh!
> I asked the vet this same question but he said its important she is soaked in it every day. She does get sprayed from above too though.
> 
> 
> ...


The head markings, on the underside of her regen tail is there a stripe?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Matt_Baitson said:


> The head markings, on the underside of her regen tail is there a stripe?


No stripe mate. Just the usual spots. When did you sell her?


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> No stripe mate. Just the usual spots. When did you sell her?


In a way im relieved in a way it'd of been nice to know where she was. I sold her with a green female and a big male early months of last year. Wish I never sold any of them TBH. May get back into them one day. Ill post a pic, the head markings are pretty much ideticle.
Shame about not being able to just spray wouldve helped alot.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Matt_Baitson said:


> In a way im relieved in a way it'd of been nice to know where she was. I sold her with a green female and a big male early months of last year. Wish I never sold any of them TBH. May get back into them one day. Ill post a pic, the head markings are pretty much ideticle.
> Shame about not being able to just spray wouldve helped alot.


Hmmmmm possible then. Who did you sell them to? And what did the male look like? got any pics?


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

aww blesss, i cant find the origional thread what happened?
does the wound not need to be covered up? will the air not be stinging it too much? allmost like burns, maybe cling film to cover? allthough im not sure about tokays and moisture on the skin? do you have gauze? gauze would be good to keep it covered?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> aww blesss, i cant find the origional thread what happened?
> does the wound not need to be covered up? will the air not be stinging it too much? allmost like burns, maybe cling film to cover? allthough im not sure about tokays and moisture on the skin? do you have gauze? gauze would be good to keep it covered?


I think I'm probably best just doing as the vet advised : ) thanks for the help though.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> aww blesss, i cant find the origional thread what happened?
> does the wound not need to be covered up? will the air not be stinging it too much? allmost like burns, maybe cling film to cover? allthough im not sure about tokays and moisture on the skin? do you have gauze? gauze would be good to keep it covered?


The original thread is here...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/812026-male-tokay-aggression-during-breeding.html


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Photobucket is playing games.. I sold them to a kid names rhys who lives in Hull, a 1.2 trio I dont know what happened to them after that. As soon as gaybucket starts cooperating ill put some pics up of the trio I sold him. where did you get her from?


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

yea the vets will know best, the poor tokay, that will put her off males for life!!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Matt_Baitson said:


> Photobucket is playing games.. I sold them to a kid names rhys who lives in Hull, a 1.2 trio I dont know what happened to them after that. As soon as gaybucket starts cooperating ill put some pics up of the trio I sold him. where did you get her from?


I bought her from a local reptile shop with a male. He's a fantastic example of a big chunky Tokay. Looking forward to seeing the pics. Very possible they could have been yours!


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Glad to see she's doing ok mate and she doesnt seem phases in the slightest!!


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Infact the female Im saying she look like used to be owned by a guy called Scott, his name on here was Ginnerone, dont know whats happened to him...
maybe so, if they are I wonder what happened to the 2nd female..


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Matt_Baitson said:


> Infact the female Im saying she look like used to be owned by a guy called Scott, his name on here was Ginnerone, dont know whats happened to him...
> maybe so, if they are I wonder what happened to the 2nd female..


Ahhh, Scott has seen my Tokays and didn't recognise them. He even commented how pretty this female was and he has an exceptional eye for Tokays!


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

female lookalike








female 2
















and male








Full body shot from when I 1st got him, bit underweight








but we soon changed that


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Definitely not the same pair mate. This is the male I bought her with and the best wild type Tokay I've seen!


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Yea hes nice! Infact on your site, friends tokay page, 1st tokay Scott is holding, thats her..


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

I have seen this type of skin tear/removal in the Halmahera vorax geckos, and while always visually gruesome, it usually heals up, although with scarring. 

I look forward to following the progress Tom, best of luck to you and your female. 

And thanks to all for the gorgeous Tokay pics!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I have seen this type of skin tear/removal in the Halmahera vorax geckos, and while always visually gruesome, it usually heals up, although with scarring.
> 
> I look forward to following the progress Tom, best of luck to you and your female.
> 
> And thanks to all for the gorgeous Tokay pics!


Cheers Robyn, There's plenty more where they came from!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Apologies to the people who are getting sick of this thread! For those that are still interested. Day 3...















Still got the attitude which is good =]


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

Definitely looking less raw and angry. Should get some nice granulation going soon :2thumb: she still looks smiley bless her.


----------



## Anu (Jun 8, 2011)

Need to stop looking in your threads... Because I am not adding a Tokay to my massive wish-list.


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking better tom. Its good to see that she can keep her attitude, it shows she still has plenty of energy and instinct left!


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

She's looking good Tom, she still eating? Atleast she's taming :lol2:... Sits very well in a bath by looks of it. I think maybe you need to get a straw and blow bubbles in it to make her a jacuzzi (dunno how you spell that one)


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

sheena is a gecko said:


> Definitely looking less raw and angry. Should get some nice granulation going soon :2thumb: she still looks smiley bless her.


Aye it's definitely healing. It's starting to seal off a bit and look a bit dryer. 


Anu said:


> Need to stop looking in your threads... Because I am not adding a Tokay to my massive wish-list.


I think you just did 


MP reptiles said:


> Looking better tom. Its good to see that she can keep her attitude, it shows she still has plenty of energy and instinct left!


she's not as fiesty as she usually is but she can still jump a good un'!


Matt_Baitson said:


> She's looking good Tom, she still eating? Atleast she's taming :lol2:... Sits very well in a bath by looks of it. I think maybe you need to get a straw and blow bubbles in it to make her a jacuzzi (dunno how you spell that one)


Haha I'll have to give that a go! she fed the night this happened so I'm leaving her for a week. Don't want locusts crawling over her until she's skinned over a little bit. I'm pretty confident she won't eat anyway. She's not even climbing the enclosure walls.


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> Haha I'll have to give that a go! she fed the night this happened so I'm leaving her for a week. Don't want locusts crawling over her until she's skinned over a little bit. I'm pretty confident she won't eat anyway. She's not even climbing the enclosure walls.


Just hand feed her? That way there is no chance of bugs causing any more damage : victory:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> Just hand feed her? That way there is no chance of bugs causing any more damage : victory:


I'll give it a shot but I doubt she will be bothered. Doesn't help that I just went in to the reptile room to find out of ALL the viv's it's her bulb that's bloody blown!


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> I'll give it a shot but I doubt she will be bothered. Doesn't help that I just went in to the reptile room to find out of ALL the viv's it's her bulb that's bloody blown!


 Sods law my friend


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Matt_Baitson said:


> Sods law my friend


ain't it just!


----------



## lewisdark86 (May 9, 2010)

great to see her starting to heal tom i don't know you well but after all the theads i have seen from you i have know doubt she is in the best of care am sure she will be fine, good luck: victory:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

A great thread that will inform others! Did they actually mate though? Thats all she will need is to lay eggs with that wound!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

lewisdark86 said:


> great to see her starting to heal tom i don't know you well but after all the theads i have seen from you i have know doubt she is in the best of care am sure she will be fine, good luck: victory:


Thank you =]


Bradley said:


> A great thread that will inform others! Did they actually mate though? Thats all she will need is to lay eggs with that wound!


They didn't no. I watched the film back and it was just him following her around the viv biting her every now and then. She had a go back at one point though. He was coming up the side of the viv towards her and she dropped down mouth open and clamped around his whole face! Not a scratch on him though so must have been a rubbish bite.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 4...

Wound has started to visibly heal as you can see. She's still her usual self though but is becoming more accustomed to being handled. They only time I get any mouth gaping is with forceful handling. Here's some more pics....


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 5...


----------



## blizard87 (May 9, 2011)

glad to see her on the mend mate.looking good


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

blizard87 said:


> glad to see her on the mend mate.looking good


Aye she's looking good. Getting her attitude back too!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

She is definitely looking better Tom


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

sarasin said:


> She is definitely looking better Tom


Cheers Julie : ) have you ever seen anything like this in your lot?

I'm wracking my brains trying to figure out why he got on so well with the previous female but not with this one. both the male and the female had bred previously without a hitch.

As a side note...I know you're a fan of the normal Tokays. Remember the "proper" Malaysian Tokays? Well I have a female to go with my male so should be producing some proper classic Tokays next year! None of this Dirty WC Indo crap


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Tombo46 said:


> Cheers Julie : ) have you ever seen anything like this in your lot?
> 
> I'm wracking my brains trying to figure out why he got on so well with the previous female but not with this one. both the male and the female had bred previously without a hitch.
> 
> As a side note...I know you're a fan of the normal Tokays. Remember the "proper" Malaysian Tokays? Well I have a female to go with my male so should be producing some proper classic Tokays next year! None of this Dirty WC Indo crap


Never had anything like that with any of the rhacs Tom, the worst they usually do is to grab the tail - which they may or may not drop. Some of the older females have lost their crests over the years, where the male has had a hold of them.
Look forward to hearing how the breeding goes with the 'normal' tokays


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

glad she appears to be healing well and her attitude has started to reappear.
thankyou for doing this thread as its interesting for me to see how they heal and what length of time it takes.have you seen any changes in behavior in the male since the encounter or is he acting normal?
patches really is a beautiful tokay.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

fiesta599 said:


> glad she appears to be healing well and her attitude has started to reappear.
> thankyou for doing this thread as its interesting for me to see how they heal and what length of time it takes.have you seen any changes in behavior in the male since the encounter or is he acting normal?
> patches really is a beautiful tokay.


You're welcome and thanks. =] 

The male is acting normal, He has been treated too as I was so busy worrying about her I neglected a small wound on his head! he's all good now though!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

For those that are bothered...Day 6!

Really noticeable different now after a few days. Very happy with her progress. Giving medication has become a pain in the arse though as she isn't gaping at me anymore!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

It's looking so much better Tom! Glad to see it's healing nicely and the little girl is recovering okay


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Has she eaten yet?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

She is looking great. How long do you expect the heal to take to heal over and do you think it will look the same as it did before? or will it be a different colour?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> It's looking so much better Tom! Glad to see it's healing nicely and the little girl is recovering okay


Cheers : )


_Ben_ said:


> Has she eaten yet?


Not yet. She's good for a while yet though.


MP reptiles said:


> She is looking great. How long do you expect the heal to take to heal over and do you think it will look the same as it did before? or will it be a different colour?


You're guess is as good as mine! This is a first time experience for me so I'm as keen to know as you. From what I understand it will heal over a lighter colour than before.


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking good Tom glad the treatment is working n weird to hear someone complaining about a tokay not gaping at them lol .... bit of a tip I've found when medicating reps orally that sometimes touching the syringe tp the side of the mouth (ie as far back round the side of the face) or sometimes gently trying to prize open (though not sure how smart an idea that would be with the bite a tokay can give haha) will give you enough time to sneak the end of a syringe in for a couple of secs which is just long enough to get the meds in. In terms of the healing I'd suspect you're right that the colouration will be different once it's fully healed ... Mal had a young leo within the last few years that had a nasty wound which has healed really well but you can still just about tell where it was. As for how long I'd suspect it'll be weeks to months before its fully healed ......... in 2nd intention healing (that just means it heals from bottom up n isnt sutured together like a cut wound might be) it usually takes weeks n weeks in the cats n dogs I've looked after at work n seeing as reptiles have a much lower metabolic rates I'd imagine it would probably take even longer ............... however as you say its clear to see the improvement after 6 days so keep going and you'll continue to be able to see it improve infront of your eyes and I find that helps the motivation lol ......... keep up the good work!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 7...


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

gotta admire the wee ones spirit , eh?


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Your doing such a great job Tom:no1:.She almost looks like she enjoys the bath /Will you continue to bath her each day until the skin is fully formed?The wound certainly looks nice and dry.
I've used the F10 Germicidal Barrier Ointment with great success on some nasty wounds a rescue cham i took on(vet prescribed)
Vicky


----------



## gilbery007 (Apr 24, 2009)

Really enjoying this thread thoroughly, it is amazing to see the progress of the wound already and will be more interesting to see how it heals and what it looks like once fully healed up. 

I take my hat off to you for the dedication you have for your herps. :notworthy:


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Poor lil girl happy that she is healing well and keeping her attitude! Guess there's a plus side to this, atleast she is getting used to you handling her and learning to trust you :2thumb:

I shall keep up to date with her progress all the best mate! :no1:

Ps very tempted in getting a Tokay myself due to these pictures lol!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

trogdorable said:


> gotta admire the wee ones spirit , eh?


Indeed you do!


nads said:


> Your doing such a great job Tom:no1:.She almost looks like she enjoys the bath /Will you continue to bath her each day until the skin is fully formed?The wound certainly looks nice and dry.
> I've used the F10 Germicidal Barrier Ointment with great success on some nasty wounds a rescue cham i took on(vet prescribed)
> Vicky


I'll do what the vet tells me to. I would imagine it won't be necessary for too much longer. She's going back to see him on Monday =] I'm using the barrier ointment too after John Berry recommended it to me. Good stuff!


gilbery007 said:


> Really enjoying this thread thoroughly, it is amazing to see the progress of the wound already and will be more interesting to see how it heals and what it looks like once fully healed up.
> 
> I take my hat off to you for the dedication you have for your herps. :notworthy:


Thanks a lot =] I'm too looking forward to seeing how it heals.


SnoopyLeoGecko2011 said:


> Poor lil girl happy that she is healing well and keeping her attitude! Guess there's a plus side to this, atleast she is getting used to you handling her and learning to trust you :2thumb:
> 
> I shall keep up to date with her progress all the best mate! :no1:
> 
> Ps very tempted in getting a Tokay myself due to these pictures lol!


Get yourself one =] They are awesome! but then again I would say that haha. She bit me earlier too so not quite trusting me yet haha.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 8...


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Does she always sit so well in the bath? One of my Cresteds had a few reptoboost baths and he was jumping all over the place!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Does she always sit so well in the bath? One of my Cresteds had a few reptoboost baths and he was jumping all over the place!


she wiggles a little at first but after she's been hit over the head with a toffee hammer a few times she soon settles down =]


----------



## SuperPenguiin (Nov 26, 2011)

she is adorable, hope she gets well soon :2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

SuperPenguiin said:


> she is adorable, hope she gets well soon :2thumb:


Thanks =]


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> she wiggles a little at first but after she's been hit over the head with a toffee hammer a few times she soon settles down =]


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> Day 8...
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6887683653/image
> 
> ...


wow, that looks so much better! 
Well done you for taking such good care of her.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 9...


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

Its healing way quicker than I thought it would, theres such a noticeable difference each day on the pictures! I thought there healing rates would be quite slow cos of having low metabloic rates, is this not the case?


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking really good nd such a noticeable difference in such a short space of time!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

piglet37 said:


> Its healing way quicker than I thought it would, theres such a noticeable difference each day on the pictures! I thought there healing rates would be quite slow cos of having low metabloic rates, is this not the case?


You'd think so wouldn't you. Seems to be healing quick though. Time will tell!


MP reptiles said:


> Looking really good nd such a noticeable difference in such a short space of time!


I'm really pleased with her progress.


----------



## SnoopyLeoGecko2011 (Dec 9, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Get yourself one =] They are awesome! but then again I would say that haha. She bit me earlier too so not quite trusting me yet haha.


Hahaha!! I am very tempted think I shall save some money a side just hope the misses dosen't mind a few vivs stacked infront of her wardrobe lol! Ah but I'm sure she has learnt to trust you alot more than before hahaha!! great to see she is healing perfectly fine. Great work mate! I'm sure she will be just fine with your care :no1:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 10 and she bit me! twice...

First time on my index finger which wasn't a problem. then she whipped round and locked on to my pinky. my PINKY! I HATE BEING BITTEN ON THE PINKY!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Seems like she's getting her attitude back!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Seems like she's getting her attitude back!


aye! at my expense!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

looking great tom, nothing compared to the new ones though


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

MP reptiles said:


> looking great tom, nothing compared to the new ones though


shush you! you'll ruin the surprise


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> shush you! you'll ruin the surprise


ok:lol2:


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Could we have a thread on the progress of your pinkie too??? :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

jo-jo-beans said:


> Could we have a thread on the progress of your pinkie too??? :lol2:


I'm off to A&E now so I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> I HATE BEING BITTEN ON THE PINKY!


 
Did you not have your toffee hammer handy then :lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Higgt4 said:


> Did you not have your toffee hammer handy then :lol2:


unfortunately not. that'll teach me eh!


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

:lol2:
looking much better now, is the black bit ok? dried blood or infection?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> :lol2:
> looking much better now, is the black bit ok? dried blood or infection?


The black bit is a small piece of skin that was left on because it was holding it all together. The vet said it would die as the wound healed and he was right =] Seeing the vet again tomorrow!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 11!...


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Took Patches to see the vet again this morning but she has developed a yellowish tinge in part of the wound. He's took a swab so just waiting to see if it's anything to worry about and what to treat it with. Fingers crossed!


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

hope she's ok, it looks so much better! When will you hear back from the vets about the results of the swab?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

piglet37 said:


> hope she's ok, it looks so much better! When will you hear back from the vets about the results of the swab?


Should be by the end of the week all being well : )


----------



## piglet37 (Aug 20, 2008)

well I hope the results are ok


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Should be by the end of the week all being well : )


hope its all ok mate! subscribing just so i can keep an eye on this!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

piglet37 said:


> well I hope the results are ok





Dixi1801 said:


> hope its all ok mate! subscribing just so i can keep an eye on this!


Cheers : )


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

Dixi1801 said:


> hope its all ok mate! subscribing just so i can keep an eye on this!


 
How do you subscribe?


----------



## Dixi1801 (Apr 26, 2011)

xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> How do you subscribe?


go to thread tools at the top and it should be at the bottom! 

or if you're on mobile it should be on a menu when in a thread or just hold your finger on the thread and then it should say subscribe


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Just want to say what a wonderful job you are doing... keep up the good work!.. as a nurse this thread is fasinating to me... love watching wounds heal... mmm maybe im alittle weird?...lol


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lesley4444 said:


> Just want to say what a wonderful job you are doing... keep up the good work!.. as a nurse this thread is fasinating to me... love watching wounds heal... mmm maybe im alittle weird?...lol


haha you're not weird. My fiancée is in her final year of nurses training and she's the same!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 12 and looks like someone is coming into shed...


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

She is looking good Tom! managed to get her to eat yet?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> She is looking good Tom! managed to get her to eat yet?


Not yet mate.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 13 and she has been mid-shed all afternoon but made no attempt to eat it. On the plus side she is climbing again which I'm happy about. Killed 2 birds with one stone by bathing her and getting the shed off. Unfortunately (I think) the skin over the wound has come away leaving it bare again underneath. Good news is under the wound looks nice and clean unlike it did before. Here's the pics...





















Good as new!


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

She is looking much better Tom, its a pain with them shedding and the new skin over the wound coming off too


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

sarasin said:


> She is looking much better Tom, its a pain with them shedding and the new skin over the wound coming off too


Cheers Julie. Have you had any experience with the healed skin being removed with a shed? I'm unsure whether the skin should eventually come away entirely or if the skin may die off?


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Tombo46 said:


> Cheers Julie. Have you had any experience with the healed skin being removed with a shed? I'm unsure whether the skin should eventually come away entirely or if the skin may die off?


I know Lauren has had this with a snake she took in, when it shed the new skin over 'burn' came of too. She has been using aloe vera pure gel, and its working a treat. She just keeps applying the gel regularly, its worth a try


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

sarasin said:


> I know Lauren has had this with a snake she took in, when it shed the new skin over 'burn' came of too. She has been using aloe vera pure gel, and its working a treat. She just keeps applying the gel regularly, its worth a try


Cheers me dears : )


----------



## jambo1984 (Aug 1, 2010)

glad she's fairing up alright mate she will soon be fighting fit and packing food away


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 14. She's improved a lot in activity/climbing and with that comes MORE BITING! I've got to have my wits about me now...


----------



## DavidStaffs (Jul 13, 2009)

Tom dunno how feasible it is with a gecko of any sort but we often use, and have very good results with manuka honey in wound cases like this in dogs n cats at work ... Just another idea in the pot for you .... The mention of aloe vera brought it to my mind


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

DavidStaffs said:


> Tom dunno how feasible it is with a gecko of any sort but we often use, and have very good results with manuka honey in wound cases like this in dogs n cats at work ... Just another idea in the pot for you .... The mention of aloe vera brought it to my mind


Cheers mate. Christian Castille made a concoction that I've heard good things about. That included Manuka honey too.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 15 and she's definitely keeping me on my toes! Temperement wise she's back to normal. She's fast and defensive which I'm very pleased about. Here's some more pics...


----------



## MajorLeagueReptiles (Feb 26, 2011)

This has been a great thread to follow. I don't work with geckos, but I find this very interesting. Good luck with her recovery Tom. You are doing a great job! 

Brant Rustich 
Major League Reptiles
www.majorleaguereptiles.com
San Diego, CA USA


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Thats a good sign Tom that she is getting feisty


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

wound is looking good! deffinately healing there, hopefully she wont shed any time soon so as to not keep opening the wound back up? excellent owner tom :no1:


----------



## Kamuro (Feb 9, 2012)

She looks in the best of care tom & the fact shes back (getting bk to) her old Temperement is only a good thing.

Shes seem a tought little rascal, its not quite the same but i work for a timber merchant & while rushing one afternoon (bk in November last year) I cut down my middle finger on a circular saw (was very lucky tbh) but its bk to normal bit of a scar but thats it.

And im sure with ur help all will be right in her world again...top banana!:no1:
*
*


----------



## Matt_Baitson (Nov 13, 2011)

Healing mate. Very happy for you :notworthy:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

MajorLeagueReptiles said:


> This has been a great thread to follow. I don't work with geckos, but I find this very interesting. Good luck with her recovery Tom. You are doing a great job!
> 
> Brant Rustich
> Major League Reptiles
> ...


Thanks a lot Brant =] and welcome to RFUK!


sarasin said:


> Thats a good sign Tom that she is getting feisty


It has it's downsides though. Let's just say it makes treatment for "fun".


xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> wound is looking good! deffinately healing there, hopefully she wont shed any time soon so as to not keep opening the wound back up? excellent owner tom :no1:


The skin has re-attached itself and doesnt seem to be dying so I think it's fine. I'm expecting a call from the vets any day so I'll discuss whether he wants to see her again or not.


Kamuro said:


> She looks in the best of care tom & the fact shes back (getting bk to) her old Temperement is only a good thing.
> 
> Shes seem a tought little rascal, its not quite the same but i work for a timber merchant & while rushing one afternoon (bk in November last year) I cut down my middle finger on a circular saw (was very lucky tbh) but its bk to normal bit of a scar but thats it.
> 
> ...


That's a cracking story! don't forget thoug...Pics or it didn't happen  I have a customer who's fingers are all the same length....Cooking accident lol.


Matt_Baitson said:


> Healing mate. Very happy for you :notworthy:


Cheers mate =]


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

For those that are still interested...Day 16!





Bless her. She didn't want to go in the water today haha.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

you'd be surprised how well they heal up. I've not had it with any of my tokays, but i did have a male leo rip a chunk like that off a female, slightly lower down and further back than your tokay, i kept it clean every day, and within a month it was already pretty much fully healed, after a couple of sheds, you wouldn't have even known there had been a wound there. They have incredible healing capabilities.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

NBLADE said:


> you'd be surprised how well they heal up. I've not had it with any of my tokays, but i did have a male leo rip a chunk like that off a female, slightly lower down and further back than your tokay, i kept it clean every day, and within a month it was already pretty much fully healed, after a couple of sheds, you wouldn't have even known there had been a wound there. They have incredible healing capabilities.


Aye she has surprised me! Having seen this sort of thing before, how does the wound look to you?


----------



## fiesta599 (Jun 11, 2009)

glad to see shes healing very well and im glad she has her feistiness back i just hope your fingers can cope with it all


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

fiesta599 said:


> glad to see shes healing very well and im glad she has her feistiness back i just hope your fingers can cope with it all


I hope so too : /


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 17 and the "old" skin has come away. The wound looks great under it so letting nature take its course...













aaaand back to normal!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 18......


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

She is looking good tom!


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

You're doing a grand job :2thumb:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

She is looking really good! The clean skin underneath looks good. did the vet ever give you clarification on what the bit of skin was?


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Dont know if anyones asked this but will you still attempt to breed her again mate, hope it hasnt put you off (i'm sure t hasnt) maybe just use a different male :lol2:

She's Looking awsome aswell :no1:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> She is looking good tom!


Cheers dude!


mstypical said:


> You're doing a grand job :2thumb:


Thanks : )


MP reptiles said:


> She is looking really good! The clean skin underneath looks good. did the vet ever give you clarification on what the bit of skin was?


Which bit of skin are we talking about?



azza23 said:


> Dont know if anyones asked this but will you still attempt to breed her again mate, hope it hasnt put you off (i'm sure t hasnt) maybe just use a different male :lol2:
> 
> She's Looking awsome aswell :no1:


As things stand I will be breeding them both again. They are both proven with other partners but I will treat this pair and incompatible. She is out for the season and I will be discussing with my vet whether she should breed again or not. I can't see why no though if she she heals fine. I'll be keeping a VERY close eye on him though, not to mention any future pairings!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> aaaand back to normal!
> 
> [URL="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7067/6783571800_08192520c6_b.jpg"]image[/URL]


This has to be one of the funniest photos of a reptile I've ever seen, it's got caption competition written all over it! I hope you don't mind but I've posted it on my Facebook page cos I love it so much 
I've been checking this thread periodically to see how she's getting on, you're doing an absolutely fantastic job of helping her heal, thank god she's got you to care for her!


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

ooo looking good! bless her shes doing great :flrt:


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking good, keep it up! Brave little beast isn't she


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

manda88 said:


> This has to be one of the funniest photos of a reptile I've ever seen, it's got caption competition written all over it! I hope you don't mind but I've posted it on my Facebook page cos I love it so much
> I've been checking this thread periodically to see how she's getting on, you're doing an absolutely fantastic job of helping her heal, thank god she's got you to care for her!


Feel free to use it =] and Thanks!


xxx-dztini-xxx said:


> ooo looking good! bless her shes doing great :flrt:


I have high hopes for her


Kuja said:


> Looking good, keep it up! Brave little beast isn't she


Aye she's doing good =]


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 19. I'm back off to the vets tomorrow to pick up some baytril as the swab came back positive for something I can't pronounce. Here's some more pics...


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Cant tell if she's looking better, but hope that she does ok on the Baytril.


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

the wound is looking great!! you are doing a fantastic job, well done on all the hard work and care you are giving her, it is paying off well, hopefully the care you show your pets urges people to have a bit more care with theirs!


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm not on here too often these days, but when I am I always check in with this thread. Im so pleased to see how well she's doing, and I've also been amazed to watch the healing process at work. The progression shown through the daily photos has been incredible. I hope she keeps on fighting, because she has far too many followers now not to.

Well done to you as well for devoting so much of your time to helping her. You may well have a tame tokay by the end of it lol
xx


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

What a little trooper


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

bridgey88 said:


> the wound is looking great!! you are doing a fantastic job, well done on all the hard work and care you are giving her, it is paying off well, hopefully the care you show your pets urges people to have a bit more care with theirs!





Geckogirl_88 said:


> I'm not on here too often these days, but when I am I always check in with this thread. Im so pleased to see how well she's doing, and I've also been amazed to watch the healing process at work. The progression shown through the daily photos has been incredible. I hope she keeps on fighting, because she has far too many followers now not to.
> 
> Well done to you as well for devoting so much of your time to helping her. You may well have a tame tokay by the end of it lol
> xx


lol. I think I'm being given a lot more credit than I deserve. It really isn't difficult treating her!



stungy said:


> What a little trooper


That she is =]


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Again, I apologise to people who are getting really sick of seeing this thread, but here's day 20...


----------



## Liston156 (Jul 15, 2009)

looks like shes healing up well. Congrats :2thumb:


----------



## GemTrulyAmazing (Feb 21, 2012)

looks like she's really on the mend! she has such a lovely little face :flrt:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 21 and I'm on a bit of a downer. back to the vets today to start her course of Baytril. Since returning and getting her out this evening though some of the new skin growth has come away again. Seem to be taking 2 steps forward and 1 step back.


----------



## nads (Apr 21, 2010)

Keep your chin up Tom,your doing a grand job.It's a long drawn out process,getting badly injured reps right.It's a constant worry.
I wait for this thread to pop up each day,:notworthy:She really is looking better.
All the best,Vicky


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Dont lose hope Tom you are doing a great job and we all look forward to this thread to see how well she is getting on  Keep up the great work


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Can't help it every time I see this:

"It's just a flesh wound"

"No it's not"

"I'll do you for that"

"What are you going to do - bleed on me?"


It'll soon be fine, mate. When one of mine lost it's tail, I was worried (as you know), but I needn't have been concerned. You can hardly tell now. Any animal that can grow a whole new tail will surely be OK replacing a bit of skin.

This has made me think even harder about separating mine. They do seem fine, though. I put a cardboard tube in there and they usually sleep in there together. No signs of any hassle.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Jeffers3 said:


> Can't help it every time I see this:
> 
> "It's just a flesh wound"
> 
> ...


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 22...


----------



## GlassWalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Still lurking and seeing the progress. Amazing how quickly the days add up! Feels like yesterday when I watched the video that started it all.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

GlassWalker said:


> Still lurking and seeing the progress. Amazing how quickly the days add up! Feels like yesterday when I watched the video that started it all.


You and me both!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 23...


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

You have done such a great job with her. There are a lot of people out there that wont be that dedicated I'm sure. 

Some of the photos of her mouth wide open have made the chuckle :whistling2:


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Been following this with great interest. You've done a fab job with her Tom and I have no doubt you'll have her as good as new in no time :2thumb:

BTW.....nice tongue piercing lol


----------



## Fatally_Blonde (Jun 12, 2009)

She's such a stunner, its good to see her doing so well.

Hopefully her skin will be the same - we've seen some bad injuries at work that you'd never know had happened a few months afterwards.

Remember that with even with 2 steps forward and 1 step back, you are making progress. She is looking better every day, you are doing a great job.

All the best.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

FallenAngel said:


> You have done such a great job with her. There are a lot of people out there that wont be that dedicated I'm sure.
> 
> Some of the photos of her mouth wide open have made the chuckle :whistling2:


Aye I love the classic Tokay gape!


Sweetcorn said:


> Been following this with great interest. You've done a fab job with her Tom and I have no doubt you'll have her as good as new in no time :2thumb:
> 
> BTW.....nice tongue piercing lol


Cheer's Netty. I noticed that on the pic too!


Fatally_Blonde said:


> She's such a stunner, its good to see her doing so well.
> 
> Hopefully her skin will be the same - we've seen some bad injuries at work that you'd never know had happened a few months afterwards.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot =]


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 24...


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Its really coming along great...well done... you are doing a brilliant job


----------



## Polistes (Feb 20, 2012)

Just a quick tip with food, When they gape like that I often will put in some type of bug and more often than not they eat it anyways so they can get their mouth ready to bite again, not sure it works with tokays but it does with my lizards.

Oh and keep this up I can't wait to see it heal over the course of time.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 25...


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

Tombo46 said:


> Day 25...
> 
> [URL="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7186/6807585730_263fc191cf_b.jpg"]image[/URL]
> 
> ...


Is it only me who wants to pick that scab, :lol2: she's looking fab mate i cant beleive how quick shes healing up


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

azza23 said:


> Is it only me who wants to pick that scab, :lol2: she's looking fab mate i cant beleive how quick shes healing up


Yes i would find it hard to resist pulling it off lol.

Anyway shes looking great tom and have you noticed her getting tamer with the consistent handling?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

azza23 said:


> Is it only me who wants to pick that scab, :lol2: she's looking fab mate i cant beleive how quick shes healing up


It's not just you...It's a constant struggle every day!


MP reptiles said:


> Yes i would find it hard to resist pulling it off lol.
> 
> Anyway shes looking great tom and have you noticed her getting tamer with the consistent handling?


Actually no, She's getting more feisty every day which I'm happy about. Because the handling is forceful it is likely to have the opposite effect.

She gave me a good bite today!


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

She gave me a good bite today!


^^ glad to hear it!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 26...


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Funnily enough, once the gecko is healed, we'll all have to watch the progress of Tombo's hand recovering from several bite wounds...

Glad to see she's recovering well. Is the bathing daily still necessary now that it's scabbing over? I'd be tempted to leave her dry for a day or two to let the skin toughen up.

Best,
Paul


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> [URL="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7053/6810922026_fd1a97a49b_b.jpg"]image[/URL]


Another great caption pic, looks like she's screaming as you're dangling her over a cliff or something :lol2:
I'd be itching to pull that scab off too, I shan't lie, looking so much better though now. My apologies if it's already been asked, but how long do you think it will take to fully heal?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 27...













Then the cameras battery ran out....


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

She's looking way better mate. Am glad to see she's healing up!!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

CPT BJ said:


> She's looking way better mate. Am glad to see she's healing up!!


Cheers dude =]


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 28...


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yah! that bit of skin came off!!... healing really nicely... is she eating yet? I love the pictures of her with her mouth open...lol...so dangerously cute...lol


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lesley4444 said:


> Yah! that bit of skin came off!!... healing really nicely... is she eating yet? I love the pictures of her with her mouth open...lol...so dangerously cute...lol


yes....the skin "came" off.....


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 29...This will be the last update till Sunday. My fiancée is taking over treatment while I'm at Hamm but I'm not expecting her to take any pictures!


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Haven't looked on here for a couple of days but it looks so much better! Glad that piece of skin came off too...it was really bugging me haha


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Haven't looked on here for a couple of days but it looks so much better! Glad that piece of skin came off too...it was really bugging me haha


It was bugging me too...sooo badly....


----------



## sarasin (Dec 8, 2007)

Definitely looking better with that skin off Tom


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

sarasin said:


> Definitely looking better with that skin off Tom


Cheers =]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Tom, thanks for the pic updates, really fascinating to follow. What are your thoughts on the status of the gecko though?

Do you think it is healing up sufficiently? Are you expecting a full recovery?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry for the lack of updates. Treatment was taken over by the OH and she's not fussed on holding Tokays with one hand and taking pictures with the other! She behaved for me today =] 

Day 33...








[


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 34...


----------



## ..:: F1D0 ::.. (May 13, 2009)

Shes looking great mate.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

..:: F1D0 ::.. said:


> Shes looking great mate.


cheers mate =]


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

day 35...


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

She's looking good mate and still looks as happy as ever.


----------



## monitormayhem (Jun 2, 2010)

Absolutely fascinating thread and so informative with being able to witness the healing process with you, a truly dedicated keeper :no1:.


----------



## leopardgecko27045 (Dec 28, 2011)

great thread, shows you really do care about the animals. When I saw the first pic it looked horrible, if I'd woken up to a gecko like that in the morning, I dunno what I'd do? Looks like it's healing the best it can.

Keep it up!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

stungy said:


> She's looking good mate and still looks as happy as ever.


Aye she is still feeding so that's a plus!


monitormayhem said:


> Absolutely fascinating thread and so informative with being able to witness the healing process with you, a truly dedicated keeper :no1:.


Thank you =]


leopardgecko27045 said:


> great thread, shows you really do care about the animals. When I saw the first pic it looked horrible, if I'd woken up to a gecko like that in the morning, I dunno what I'd do? Looks like it's healing the best it can.
> 
> Keep it up!


First thing I did was say to my OH, "I'm off to the vets!". I rang them and they fit me straight in. The consultation was reasonably priced but I hadn't finished setting my shop up when I left so I lost a fair bit of money that way haha.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 36...


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

She looks loads better, the wound looks like it's coming together nicely now :2thumb:


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

And here's a bonus video! Sorry it's blurry. For some reason my camera focuses on a single point but doesn't re-focus during filming!

MVI_3838 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 36...Included a picture of the her spazzy foot


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Day 38 and were back to square 1 one =( Starting to feel like ground hog day....

No update yesterday as the day before mothers day is the busiest day of the year for me (I own a Greengrocers/florist shop) so had no time to take/upload pictures!

Unfortunately she just shed and just like the last time, all the new growth came with it. Looks like it's going to be a very long time before I see any proper improvement =(


----------



## Moony14 (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh that's terrible! Isn't that going to happen every time she sheds? I don't want to offend you but is her quality of life good with the wound? I really want her to make a recovery : victory:


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Altho the shed has removed it... this time there is a much better blood supply to the underlying tissue...so it should heal faster that way... sometimes its good for wounds to be open like that... during my nursing training we were always taught that you heal from the inside out... if you heal from the outside in..there is a higher chance of infection being trapped in there... and therefore causing more problems in the long run. So the wound can look healed but underneath its infected. This looks very clean.. the edges of the would look really good and granulation will happen again faster than before because of the better blood supply

Your doing a great job...keep your chin up  You will get there


----------



## Daisyduke (Sep 9, 2011)

I have been watching this thread with great interest and always look forward to an update. I have to say now that she has shed the wound looks a lot healthier. The edges are all clean with what looks like a new edge of skin forming all round. Keep up the excellent work. I admire you.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

I agree, while it looks bad that much of the new growth has come off in the shed, the flesh underneath is very clean and has a very strong blood supply. 

Open wounds do often heal cleaner and faster than covered ones, as mentioned by Lesley4444 (who is far more qualified that I!). 

As long as it's kept clean and the tokay is well fed and strong (and by god it looks like she's got a fighting spirit) then she has a real chance of a full and long-lasting recovery.

As tough as it is, keep the faith. You're doing amazing work.


----------



## reptolad (Feb 18, 2011)

How did it get the wound? Hope it heals over soon!


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

reptolad said:


> How did it get the wound? Hope it heals over soon!


If I recall, you're looking at the result of aggressive Male breeding attempts.

Looks like she's doing well and remaining healthy, the shedding is going to continuously remove the new growth for the time being so you just need to persist onwards and keep going, but as stated, the blood supply to that wounded area looks great and hopefully it shan't be too long until it heals entirely.


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

i know how it feels, currently having the same thing happen with one of my female anoles with a wound on her back.
looks like your work is pulling through though, it looks very clean.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Will reply to the previous messages tomorrow, Been a bit rushed today!

Day 39...


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Moony14 said:


> Oh that's terrible! Isn't that going to happen every time she sheds? I don't want to offend you but is her quality of life good with the wound? I really want her to make a recovery : victory:


She is still doing everything as she should do. She is climbing, feeding and....biting. I think he quality of life is fine, Tokays are hard as nails and hard to beat! Even with a massive wound like that she's still feeding/pooing which is more than can be said for a large portion of RFUK's healthy leo's haha.


Lesley4444 said:


> Altho the shed has removed it... this time there is a much better blood supply to the underlying tissue...so it should heal faster that way... sometimes its good for wounds to be open like that... during my nursing training we were always taught that you heal from the inside out... if you heal from the outside in..there is a higher chance of infection being trapped in there... and therefore causing more problems in the long run. So the wound can look healed but underneath its infected. This looks very clean.. the edges of the would look really good and granulation will happen again faster than before because of the better blood supply
> 
> Your doing a great job...keep your chin up  You will get there


Thanks =] My OH is also a nurse and said the same thing. Even though its a step back she thinks it's beneficial now the wound looks a lot cleaner.


Daisyduke said:


> I have been watching this thread with great interest and always look forward to an update. I have to say now that she has shed the wound looks a lot healthier. The edges are all clean with what looks like a new edge of skin forming all round. Keep up the excellent work. I admire you.


Thanks for the kind words =]


Khaos said:


> I agree, while it looks bad that much of the new growth has come off in the shed, the flesh underneath is very clean and has a very strong blood supply.
> 
> Open wounds do often heal cleaner and faster than covered ones, as mentioned by Lesley4444 (who is far more qualified that I!).
> 
> ...


Thanks, will try my best!


reptolad said:


> How did it get the wound? Hope it heals over soon!


The original thread when it happened is here...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/812026-male-tokay-aggression-during-breeding.html


Rthompson said:


> If I recall, you're looking at the result of aggressive Male breeding attempts.
> 
> Looks like she's doing well and remaining healthy, the shedding is going to continuously remove the new growth for the time being so you just need to persist onwards and keep going, but as stated, the blood supply to that wounded area looks great and hopefully it shan't be too long until it heals entirely.


Cheer's mate. Look's like we both have a lot on our plate at the minute! best of luck with your lot.


trogdorable said:


> i know how it feels, currently having the same thing happen with one of my female anoles with a wound on her back.
> looks like your work is pulling through though, it looks very clean.


Best of luck to you and your Anole =]


----------



## duvessa (May 16, 2010)

How's she doing now, any better?


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

So Tom, whats the latest? I feel we havent had a Patches update in such a long time!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

_Ben_ said:


> So Tom, whats the latest? I feel we havent had a Patches update in such a long time!


You know what the latest is cos I just text you! Sneaky git haha.

For everyone else. Patches is spot on. Her wound has fully healed over, she's also feeding and putting on weight nicely. I have some pics but they are on my phone. I'll try and get some proper ones tomorrow cos I'm in bed now ; )


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> You know what the latest is cos I just text you! Sneaky git haha.
> 
> For everyone else. Patches is spot on. Her wound has fully healed over, she's also feeding and putting on weight nicely. I have some pics but they are on my phone. I'll try and get some proper ones tomorrow cos I'm in bed now ; )


I know that I already know, just thought it would be nice to share with everyone that your hard work with her has paid off and she is coming along nicely : victory:


----------



## Jono2411 (Feb 10, 2009)

Really happy to hear he is doing well... 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Tombo46 said:


> You know what the latest is cos I just text you! Sneaky git haha.
> 
> For everyone else. Patches is spot on. Her wound has fully healed over, she's also feeding and putting on weight nicely. I have some pics but they are on my phone. I'll try and get some proper ones tomorrow cos I'm in bed now ; )


Thats great I am very interested to see what the skin looks like now!


----------



## Lesley4444 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aww so glad she is doing better... missed those daily updates


----------



## duvessa (May 16, 2010)

That's great news was a little worried after the updates stopped


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

very pleased to hear patches is well ^___^

my anoles big wound has now turned into a little circular white scar, sound anything like patches?


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Apologies for the massively overdue update but here she is now...











I'd like to say a bit thanks to those who followed this thread and also to those who offered their support =] She is fighting fit now (I know because she gave me a bloody hard bite) and back to her usual self. She has also put on 18g =]


----------



## jo-jo-beans (Jun 28, 2010)

Brilliant news bud!!!,
:2thumb:


----------



## pippin9050 (Dec 20, 2011)

cracking stuff mate congatulations!


----------



## steven1 (Jun 15, 2012)

thats great news mate


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

She is looking good! Amazing how they manage to heal so fast! :2thumb:


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

quite the wee battle scar! 
great to know shes back to her normal self! :no1:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

WTH Tom?!??!!? Where are the in-between pics? : )

I am so glad to see that it has healed over. But I was indeed fascinated with the progress pics. It was frustrating to see any new growth get sloughed off with sheds. What was the process for the skin to actually secure and heal?

Did it cover gradually, or did it happen more as one piece? Any stashed pics of the in-between state?

Regardless, that is a terrific result, super happy for you both!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> WTH Tom?!??!!? Where are the in-between pics? : )
> 
> I am so glad to see that it has healed over. But I was indeed fascinated with the progress pics. It was frustrating to see any new growth get sloughed off with sheds. What was the process for the skin to actually secure and heal?
> 
> ...


It seemed like I was getting nowhere with the wound being re-opened every shed so I decided to take a more hands-off approach. I put her back in a more natural enclosure and left her to it. It was only then that i started seeing fast improvement. I checked on her every couple of days or so but didn't manage to get any pictures =(. The wound closed in from the outside inwards. It was strange as I was expecting it to sort of scab over and heal much like our wounds do.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info. I wonder if being in "triage" just causes more stress and delay, and going back to a regular cage releases some of that stress and lets it heal up quicker?

Fascinating. Congrats to both of you. 

I just posted the update at TheReptileReport : )

Patches the Tokay- A Healing Update! | The Reptile Report


----------



## liam.b (Sep 2, 2006)

new morph black hole!?!

seriously though, glad shes getting there


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Wow! I wonder if the full colouring will return?


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

She's looking much better, excellent job mate : victory:


----------



## VixxieandTrixxie (Mar 20, 2012)

Just seen this thread the poor thing!! I take it she was attacked by a male? And surely a bath in that stuff would be sore for her?

Glad to see updated pics she has done brilliantly :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3 (May 18, 2010)

Great news Tom! :no1:

I think you deserve to treat yourself to a little tipple as a reward. Hardy little critters, aren't they.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

VixxieandTrixxie said:


> Just seen this thread the poor thing!! I take it she was attacked by a male? And surely a bath in that stuff would be sore for her?
> 
> Glad to see updated pics she has done brilliantly :2thumb:


Aye she was. Heres the original thread that explains/shows what happened...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/812026-male-tokay-aggression-during-breeding.html


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

Great job Tom and nice to see her on the mend :2thumb:


----------



## OddlyWeird (Mar 20, 2010)

Great recovery. Glad to see the end result. Little warriors, Tokays are!

My Muki had a very similar wound. Wish I had seen this thread earlier or thought to record his progress.
I decided to quarantine him and simply leave the wound to heal as naturally as possible, only handled the once from removing from the terrarium, cleaning the wound as best I could without causing more discomfort then into a quarantine tank.
Once a day he was treated with an extra thick dollop of (any trusted brand) 100% Pure & Certified (Organic) Aloe Vera Gel applied with a cotton bud. This hydrates, treats the wound, cools the sore, creates a very effective barrier against infection and sticks well to their hydrophobic skin/scales. It took about two weeks for it to begin to close and now he has but a small knot of scar tissue.

I'd highly recommend anybody with a superficial flesh wound or one on their animals to employ this treatment! : victory:
If in doubt take a photo and ask one of the wizards on here though! :no1:


----------



## Shadowsong (Feb 20, 2011)

Poor girl... still, looking loads better.


----------



## Fantom6 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Patches*

Tom I am so glad to see her getting well and she looks great. Been following since day 1. I'm sure glad she made it and think your decision to put her back in her cage was excellent. Stop over at Joe Brashears on Facebook and check out my new ones. Good luck buddy!!


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Fantom6 said:


> Tom I am so glad to see her getting well and she looks great. Been following since day 1. I'm sure glad she made it and think your decision to put her back in her cage was excellent. Stop over at Joe Brashears on Facebook and check out my new ones. Good luck buddy!!


Cheers mate =] I've added you.


----------

